# lopi Berkshire soot



## peedenmark7 (Sep 2, 2013)

Hi guys..
               I've been running a Lopi Berkshire for the past 4 seasons and really like the stove.

At the end of the '11 heating season I noticed some scant soot build up inside the stove and on the glass to a small degree. Cleaned it and ran it last season.

Now as I clean and begin to ready for this winter I am again cleaning and noticed quite a bit of soot on the glass and on the floor and inner walls of the unit..

What is the problem ?


----------



## DAKSY (Sep 2, 2013)

peedenmark7 said:


> Hi guys..
> I've been running a Lopi Berkshire for the past 4 seasons and really like the stove.
> 
> At the end of the '11 heating season I noticed some scant soot build up inside the stove and on the glass to a small degree. Cleaned it and ran it last season.
> ...


 
What fuel are you burning? If LP, find the air shutter & adjust it to wide open. See if that helps. If the flames are too blue for your liking, close the air shutter in 1/8" increments til they start to look orange, & then open it 1/8", lock the screw & leave it alone. You shouldn't have any issues in the future. If the air shutter adjustment doesn't work, report back...


----------



## Heatsource (Sep 3, 2013)

Also, carefully inspect the burner- where the cast or stainless base is attached. sometimes the furnace cement or sealant has failed.  this has been a point of failure in the past....


----------



## DAKSY (Sep 3, 2013)

A1Stoves.com said:


> Also, carefully inspect the burner- where the cast or stainless base is attached. sometimes the furnace cement or sealant has failed.  this has been a point of failure in the past....



That's EXACTLY why this forum works. I can cite usual corrective actions from a service standpoint, but never having worked on that model, like Dave obviously has, I can't cite specifics. No way for me to know about that burner thingie...One way or the other, someone in this forum has run across just about any problem that a customer with a hearth appliance has encountered...


----------



## Heatsource (Sep 3, 2013)

no experience with that model specifically but the "emberfire" burners from travis ind


----------



## peedenmark7 (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi guys.
Thanks for all of the replies... Air shutter was about 2/3rds closed. Set it correctly and made a few other adjustments and she seems to be running fine, though its been real hot , so only a night and a half of burning the past 2 weeks after the adjustments.

Odd though, as I have not changed a thing on the stove since its initial installation.

I was made aware of the problem that Lopi had with the stainless burners flexing thus throwing off the mastik/white caulk crap on the bottom which mine has.   My dealer put in a call to Travis and I got one for roughly half price,  [ a year ago it would have been fully covered I was told].  Though with this being a well known issue thus the change to Cast Iron for the burner plate, one would think this should have been recalled / fully warranted.

Love the stove, but will think twice on adding a Greenfield.


----------



## Heatsource (Sep 11, 2013)

also might want to check the draft restrictor setting, maybe it is out of spec as well


----------

